

I lived with wolves - gruseom
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/jan/15/i-lived-with-wolves

======
Mz
I've seen this before, or, I think, a related piece by the same guy (which
makes me think it was probably posted on HN before -- or some variation of
it). It's an amazing story, and I don't impress too easily.

Excerpt:

 _The other time, I wanted to get a drink from the stream and one of the
wolves stopped me dead in my tracks, growling, snarling and nipping me. I
thought, "This is the end, he's going to finish me off." An hour or so later,
he started to lick my face and we both went to the stream for a drink. There I
saw evidence of recent bear tracks and droppings, and I realised this was why
he guarded me. I would almost certainly have been killed but, more
importantly, my tracks would have led back to their young, so it was for their
protection._

